# New outfits for my DD's!



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I made these outfits up for my DD's to wear for Easter Sunday! You can see more pictures on my blog!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

They're darling, Pam - and so are the outfits!


----------



## momofsix (Mar 21, 2012)

Very cute! I can't even sew a button :::::


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> They're darling, Pam - and so are the outfits!


I agree!

They are so cute ~ and so are their outfits! :2thumb:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Adorable! and such cute outfits.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, how cute! You are very talented. 

I think they love to have their pic taken


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You made some pretty little girls and some pretty little dresses for the girls - congrat's on both!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your wonderful and sweet comments!


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

All those ruffles. Those outfits were a lot of work. Beautiful job. Of course the models are absolutely adorable.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, I can sure see why they have a proud Momma. Those are two beautiful girls and those outfits are a knockout. Good on ya Darlin.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I made these outfits up for my DD's to wear for Easter Sunday! You can see more pictures on my blog!


CUTE!!!!! well done!


----------

